# CSM Icons...



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so ive been looking at my CSM codex & i have been wondering on whether or not taking icons (like Chaos Glory) are worth taking?

i mean LD is hard to break anyways...

what are peoples thoughts on on icons for generic chaos marines?


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

unless you have troops that need to deepstrike, i wouldnt take Glory, its not worth it. However, if you need an extra attack against horde armies but not enough pts for Berzerkers, khorne, or if against other CSM and such, Nurgle. but really, thats what specialist troops are for. So its really up to the players style if you ask me. But mostly, if you dont have deepstrikeing troops, dont use one.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

even if i do DS termies or such you can put personal icons on some1 & its still cheaper


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

true, but multiple squads at mult places can be nice.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, in my eyes, it's really quite more cost effective to, say, take one less model and have them all be 'zerkers than to get the IoK, or two less and have them all be Plague Marines. The extra special rules make the elite crack troops all that much more worth it.

Slaanesh or IoCG is really the choice, if you want an icon...


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Well, in my eyes, it's really quite more cost effective to, say, take one less model and have them all be 'zerkers than to get the IoK, or two less and have them all be Plague Marines. The extra special rules make the elite crack troops all that much more worth it.
> 
> Slaanesh or IoCG is really the choice, if you want an icon...


exactly

when you pay for the elite troops your getting what your paid for, KBs have Furious charge and are fearless, Plague marines come with blight Nades and are also fearless (and can take 2 SW's no matter the squad size)

i wouldnt bother with any icon that wasnt chaos glory (since its hella cheap and can be quite useful when things lower your Ld)

but if you plan to take IoN IoK or IoT then your better off taking their sepective cult troop (Noice marines are iffy, but they do get some really nice upgardes)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are my thoughts, and experiences regarding Icons for regular CSM.

IcG= Is a most if your not taking a different icon....and no it is not hard to break Ld 9-10, especially if you have to take 2-3 Ld tests a game on 50% of you models. Not to mention if you get hit by a lucky charge the enemy may force you to chech at Ld5-6 which has a damn good chance of failing at a pivotal point in the game. 

IcK= Often overpriced for what it offers compared to what you get for 3-4 points more from a berzerker unit (Taking into account cost of icon on a 10 man unit). However if you ever want to use a 20 man unit (don't know why you would) then they are actually more cost effective then berzerkers by a considerable margin).

IcN= Just take plague marines, it is so expensive that it doesn't become noticeably effective till you have 15-20 models (Note most marines die to weapons that ignore any T bonus up to T6-7).

IcT= Can be useful in certain settings like a suicide unit of 15 designed to hold of howling a large unit o banshee charge, but with 5+ cover covering 25% of the field it really seems unpractical.

IcS= Actually can be a nice cheap means to have a huge chunk of your army hitting well before most enemies, and unlike the other Icons the cult troops alternative is not noticeably better or more cost effective. Note depending on the size of the unit you may be only paying 2-3 pts to get a large unit hitting at I5.

Conclusion: If you take regular CSM's then pay the damn 10pts for the reroll-able Ld you stingy bastards!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd put mark of slaanesh on my termies or if i took a lord, on him to have them striking first meaning they will probably slash the majority of the enemy down before they even get to strike which is win for you par that the specialist troops are just better


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Take Icon of Chaos Glory as there are times when you do get hit by a charge and have to take a Ld of 7 or lower where the icon comes into its own. The other icons just don't have a big enough impact to make them even equal to the cult troops.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Zerkers and plague marines can't carry any god icons.

That is my viewpoint on this conversation.


Also, generic chaos marines are terrabad by comparison, that being said when I do run them I fabius bile them for s5 fearless marines, add in an icon of tzeentch and you've got possessed marines that score(And have guns!)


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Also, generic chaos marines are terrabad by comparison, that being said when I do run them I fabius bile them for s5 fearless marines, add in an icon of tzeentch and you've got possessed marines that score(And have guns!)


I like this trick, though I normally take Nurgle for S5, T5 super Marines.

Due to the excellence of the Cult troops the Codex:CSM contains, Icons are primarily a means to Deepstrike very killy units (Terminators and Oblits) with uncanny precision. Having the ability to drop a Termicide squad where you need them is worth the 5-10 points you pay.

If you're Deepstriking, don't let your Cult troops leave home without a Personal Icon, and think very carefully before you let your regular troops deploy Iconless.


----------



## Meshakhad (Apr 30, 2010)

Icon of Tzeentch or Nurgle on Terminators translates into DOES NOT FRAKKING DIE.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Meshakhad said:


> Icon of Tzeentch or Nurgle on Terminators translates into DOES NOT FRAKKING DIE.


Thunderwolves are better. Way better.


----------

